# Welche Linux-Distribution für den Einstieg?



## KratzeKatze (12. Juli 2012)

*Welche Linux-Distribution für den Einstieg?*

Hallo,

ich habe in meinem wirtschaftswissenschaftlichen Studium ab dem nächsten Semester den Schwerpunkt Wirtschaftsinformatik und möchte mich daher nun etwas mit Linux auseinander setzen, da wir sicherlich auch u.a. damit arbeiten werden.

Da ich aber bisher nur Windows genutzt habe und mich mit Linux überhaupt nicht auskenne, suche ich eine Distribution, bei der man so nach und nach die wichtigsten Funktionen kennenlernen kann, ohne komplett ins kalte Wasser geschmissen zu werden.

Welche Distribution ist da am geeignetsten? Lohnt es sich, eine zu haben, die man parallel zu Windows nutzt, oder wäre für den Einstieg vielleicht eine virtuelle Maschine mit der entsprechenden Distribution ausreichend?

Würde mich über Ratschläge freuen!


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für den Einstieg?*

Ubuntu. 
Andere würde auch noch Mint empfehlen, welches auf Ubuntu basiert.
Du kannst es ja mal schnell in einer VM testen, ich würde es aber dringend richtig installieren, um es auch richtig kennen zu lernen.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Jimini (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für den Einstieg?*

Ich würde auch Ubuntu oder Mint empfehlen. Eine VM reicht zum Herumprobieren zwar aus, allerdings ist es immer nochmal etwas anderes, das Betriebssystem direkt zu installieren, was man teilweise auch bei der Bedienung merkt (geht mir jedenfalls so). Solltest du dann mehr lernen wollen, kannst du dich mal an Debian setzen, wobei das auch nicht sonderlich schwieriger zu handhaben ist. Mehr Lernbereitschaft erfordern dann schließlich Arch und Gentoo - wobei diese Lernbereitschaft mit tiefgreifenden Kenntnissen des Systems und der Funktionsweise von Betriebssystemen generell belohnt wird.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Falk (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für den Einstieg?*

Ich würde auch Arch empfehlen, da hat man einfach einen besseren Einblick. Gentoo ist schon etwas mühsam, gerade bis mal eine grafische Oberfläche läuft kann schon eine Zeit dauern.


----------



## Jimini (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für den Einstieg?*



Falk schrieb:


> Gentoo ist schon etwas mühsam, gerade bis mal eine grafische Oberfläche läuft kann schon eine Zeit dauern.


 Das stimmt natürlich. Gerade für die erste(n) Installation(en) sollte man sich mal ein Wochenende Zeit nehmen, da schon aufgrund des Konzepts (fast alles wird lokal kompiliert) deutlich mehr Zeit flöten geht, bis man vor einer grafischen Oberfläche sitzt. Wenn man allerdings etwas geübter ist, ist auf einem aktuellen Rechner Gentoo samt einem KDE-Grundstock (nicht jeder braucht das fette Meta-Package) in knapp 3 Stunden installiert. Nicht unbedingt die Zeit, die jeder Neuling investieren will - von der mitunter benötigten Frustrationstoleranz mal abgsehen 
Meine erste Gentoo-Installation dauerte gefühlt ewig, teils wegen der für mich damals absolut neuen Materie, vor allem aber, weil die Kiste keine 300 MHz hatte 

MfG Jimini


----------



## coroc (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für den Einstieg?*

Oder Lubuntu, wenn die HW etwas schwachbrtüstiger ist


----------



## Solarius (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für den Einstieg?*

Probiere doch mal etwas herum!
Die Linuxdistributionen unterscheiden sich zum Teil erheblich. Und dann gibt es noch unterschiedliche Desktops. Da wären unter anderem KDE4, Gnome3, Xfce und Lxde. Und Unity für Ubuntu. Vielleicht ist es auch eine gute Idee, erstmal zu schauen, welcher Desktop dir am besten gefällt. Und dann eine passende Distribution zu wählen. 

Falls dir Unity am besten gefällt, ist die Auswahl klar: Ubuntu. 

Falls dir Gnome3 gut gefällt, dann wäre Fedora eine Überlegung wert. Fedora soll angeblich  die Linuxdistribution mit der besten Gnome-Integration sein. Das habe ich an einer anderen Stelle gelesen. Gnome3 funktioniert aber auch mit Opensuse gut. 

Falls dir KDE4 gut gefällt, dann empfehle ich Opensuse. Ich glaube fast, das Opensuse die Lieblingsdistribution von den KDE-Machern ist. Aber ich kann mich auch irren. KDE4 funktioniert auch mit anderen Distris gut. Etwa Mageia oder Pardus. Mit Linux-Mint funktioniert es meiner ganz persönlichen Meinung nach nicht so gut. Aber du kannst es ja selber probieren.

Falls dir Xfce gut gefällt, würde ich wohl Vectorlinux empfehlen. Jedenfalls zum Ausprobieren von Xfce. Xfce läuft auch mit Opensuse gut. Xubuntu wäre die Xfce-Version von Ubuntu. 

Lxde kannst du mit Knoppix testen. Falls dein Computer einen ausreichend großen Arbeitsspeicher hat, dann kannst du sogar die komplette Knoppix-DVD ins Ram laden. Das machst du, indem du beim Start der Knoppix Live-DVD als Startkommando 
knoppix64  toram
eingibst. 
Falls dir Knoppix gefällt, dann kannst du es auch installieren. Du hättest dann Debian. Allerdings empfiehlt Klaus Knopper dies nicht. Obwohl es möglich ist. Klaus Knopper  hat Knoppix als Live-Distribution konzipiert.

Ist dein Computer ganz neu, oder hat er schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel? Falls du einen ganz neuen Computer hast, dann solltest du eine Distri mit neuem Kernel nehmen. Auf älteren Computern, falls sie nicht zu alt sind, läuft eigentlich alles.  Vielleicht einen Tick langsamer, aber es wird wohl alles laufen.

Falls du niemanden hast der dir hilft, dann empfehle ich dir Ubuntu. Anfänger, die "keine Ahnung haben", können mit Ubuntu dann doch  die meisten Probleme selber ohne fremde Hilfe lösen. Außerdem hat Ubuntu eine sehr gute Hardwarekennung.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr mal eine Liste mit Live-CDs zusammengestellt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ebssysteme/183436-linux-zum-ausprobieren.html
Da ist auch noch Mandriva erwähnt. Das werde ich aber wohl aus der Liste streichen. Der Nachfolger heißt Mageia. 

Hier ist noch eine weitere, nach Aktualität sortierte Liste mit Live-CDs:
The LiveCD List


----------



## blackout24 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für den Einstieg?*

Also für den Einstieg (meiner war's auch) ist Ubuntu schon gut geeignet. Grund einfach, weil dir dort am wenigsten
Hindernisse begegnen werden, weil alles vorkonfiguriert ist und automatisch abläuft.

Allgemein finde ich, dass bei all den Distributionen nur die wenigsten ein richtiges Alleinstellungsmerkmal besitzen.
Viele Distributionen sind einfach nur Ableger die dir einfach nur schon gewisse Programme vorinstallieren, die du aber
mit jeder anderen Distribution haben können könntest. Denke über die Zeit wird es sich auf rund 5-6 Grundrichtungen/Philospohien 
heraus kristallisieren. 

Einsteiger und Benutzerfreundlichkeit: Ubuntu
Linux ohne alles nur das was du willst und das immer tagesaktuell, richte es dir selbst ein: Arch Linux
Ich möchte mir ein Wolf kompilieren: Gentoo 
Möchte ne GUI für die Administration: openSUSE 
Möchte besondere Stabilität darfür nicht immer ganz aktuell, hauptaugenmerk auf Free und Opensource Only: Debian

und Fedora hat auch noch irgendwie seine Zielgruppe auch, wenn das für mich nur einfach ne Gnome Distribution ist ohne das ich was besonderes oder eine bestimmte Philospohie erkenne.

Die ganzen Ableger kommen aber aufs selbe raus. Man brauch auch kein KUbuntu oder Lubuntu. Bei Ubuntu kann man sich zur Not die andere Umgebung auch so installieren kommt genau auf das selbe heraus.


----------



## Astorek86 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für den Einstieg?*

Für den Einstieg würde ich in jedem Fall Ubuntu empfehlen. Ubuntu hat den Vorteil, dass es meiner Erfahrung nach so ziemlich die einsteigerfreundlichste Community hat, die man unter Linux-Nutzern finden kann. Das deutschsprachige Ubuntuusers-Wiki dürfte für Anfänger enorm hilfreich sein:
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de

EDIT: Ich würde am Anfang noch garnicht auf andere Desktopumgebungen zu sprechen kommen. Einfach in Ruhe die Punkte durchlesen, die man für wichtig hält, der Rest kommt mit der Zeit


----------



## PAUI (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für den Einstieg?*

Also ich hab mit debian angefangen. aber ohne desktop, damit ich die consolenbefehle lerne, weil Server.


----------



## Captainchaotika (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für den Einstieg?*

Ich würde auch ubuntu empfehlen, mit dem hat mein Umstieg ganz gut geklappt.


----------



## Gamer_7 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für den Einstieg?*

ja ubuntu oder das darauf basierende Mint sind gut für den Einstieg geeignet.
Denn beide Systeme sind leicht einzurichten und zu bedienen


----------



## Bambusbar (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für den Einstieg?*

Ubuntu!
Aber nur mit Konsole.
Wenn ich was zum Klicken haben will, kann ich auch bei Windows bleiben


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für den Einstieg?*

Mint gibt es auch als Debian Version. Damit ist der Einstieg quasi genau so einfach wie beim normalen Mint, man kann aber Funktionen nachrüsten, updaten etc. wie bei einem normalen Debian.


----------



## KratzeKatze (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für den Einstieg?*

Ich denke, ich werds mal mit Ubuntu versuchen, ansonsten schau ich mir auch Debian an. Danke für die Tipps!

Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch: wie viel Platz brauchen Ubuntu und Debian? Wollte gerade Partitionieren, aber war mit nicht sicher, ob 50GB reichen?


----------



## turbosnake (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für den Einstieg?*

Sollte locker reichen. Außer du willst noch massenhaft Daten draufschaufeln.


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für den Einstieg?*



KratzeKatze schrieb:


> (...)


 Für das OS reichen auf jeden Fall 50GB.
Zum Testen mit ein paar Programmen und Beispieldaten würde ich 30GB nehmen.
Und schau dir umbedingt auch mal das Terminal an. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## KratzeKatze (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für den Einstieg?*

Dann werde ich mich mal daran versuchen, danke ihr beiden!


----------



## Jimini (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für den Einstieg?*

Bei einem Grundsystem reichen sogar mitunter weniger als 10G aus. Da allerdings gerade /home, /opt und /usr meistens recht schnell wachsen, bist du bis 50G auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für den Einstieg?*

Ich käme sogar mit 8 GB / + /home aus, ohne irgendwo im Alltag auf etwas verzichten zu müssen. Hab ein hübschen Desktop, Browser, Text verarbeitung (originales MS Office was schon 1-2 GB verbraucht) und alles was ich benötige. Alles über 8 GB ist einfach nur Platz um mal eine Video Datei abzuspeichern oder Downloads, aber da brauch ich auch kaum Speicher, weil ich keine MP3s oder ähnliches auf dem Laptop sammel.


----------



## Bambusbar (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für den Einstieg?*

Bei meinem NAS läuft ubuntu 12.04 LTS  auf nem 4 GB USB-Stock .. und ich hab immer noch fast 50% Platz  
Kommt immer drauf an, was man machen will.


----------



## blackout24 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Linux-Distribution für den Einstieg?*

Jetzt wollte ich es doch mal genauer wissen und hab schnell VBOX angeschissen.
Grundsystem + Gnome Desktop = 1,8 GB. Also ja 50 GB sollten reichen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

